# First Cook on the "Chaney Grill"



## bbquzz (Jul 21, 2010)

After the trip from LA to Ohio, on to Michigan, and then to  Weld Tech,  the Chaney grill was almost ready. A trip to the lumber yard for a plywood shelf and a 2” X 8” grill table, a little finish,  and I was ready to cook.

A big THANKS to both Mike “Tri-Tip” and Lawton Chaney for all the help getting the grill to Northern Michigan. It really has been fun.

It seemed a natural that the first cook should be a Tri-Tip. After the umpteenth email to Tri-Tip on how best to grill this cut, I was ready to go. My sister is here at our cottage with me so she took most of these shots. For her help I let her share in the feast   I included one picture with the lake in the background for Shores. We grilled some veggies as well as the grilled romaine. Considering this was my very first time using this grill I was vey pleased with the meal. I am hosting a party this weekend, and the Chaney grill will move to the patio down by the lake for the remainder of the summer. I’ll post pictures of that early next week if I survive. We’ll be doing ABT’s and Moinks, about 150 of each on the Chaney for the party.

I’m off to start coring those Jalapenos :roll:


----------



## Nick2 (Jul 21, 2010)

Good looking dinner and a good lookin grill.  I gotta say, yours looks nicer to me than the ones on chaney's website.


----------



## Tri Tip (Jul 21, 2010)

*OUTFREKENSTANDING BUZZ!*

Glad I could be a part of many days of future enjoyment. 
Keep us posted!!!!!
Mike


----------



## Shores (Jul 21, 2010)

Excellent first cook on the Chaney!!! Tri-tip looks like it's cooked perfectly. Thanks for getting the lake in the background. I wish I could be by a lake more often. I'd take a rainy day at the lake over a sunny day at work any day! Have fun with this weekends party. I'll be at the Lake of the Oazarks this weekend soaking in the sun or the rain! Either way it won't matter...I'll be at the lake!


----------



## Koopdaddy (Jul 21, 2010)

Looks delicious!


----------



## Smokey Lew (Jul 21, 2010)

Looking good Buzz. The tri-tip looks delicious. I have attached a couple of photos of some extras you might like for your grill.

I got two pit thermometers on e-bay for $20.00 bucks each and the torch at Lowes for about $60.00. I use the torch for lighting the coals on the Chaney and the Performer. It only takes about a minute to get a few spots heated enough to where it spreads and lights all the coals. I also use the torch for roasting tomatoes and peppers. It also works well for melting cheese on my ruben sandwiches. 

Looking forward to more cooks.


----------



## bbquzz (Jul 21, 2010)

I just got the thermometers in the mail today hope to get them mounted before the party this weekend. I bought a weed burner from Harbor Freight but have not used it yet it looks like a very manly tool. Good to see you getting back on the Board.


----------



## Vermin999 (Jul 21, 2010)

Great looking tri tip and way to break in that grill!!!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 21, 2010)

Buzz, that looks freaking awesome! Good luck with the party!


----------



## bbquzz (Jul 21, 2010)

Epilog ... Still had half of the Tri Tip left so I reheated it and grilled up more of the vegetables and then did something maybe unorthodox ... I mixed 50/50 Reverend Marvin's and SBR and put it on both the Tri Tip and the veggies ... KILLER! Unorthodox or not I'm doing that again. Still have a few veggies left so tomorrow night I going to try and sauté them in Reverend Marvin's. I'll do pictures of that.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 21, 2010)

Groovy

PIGS., Enjoy the new cooker.


----------



## BluzQue (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks for sharin' the great pics *bbquzz*
Love what you've done with the Chaney, especially
the coal basket   First cook looks Top Notch!

 8)


----------



## californiagrillin (Jul 23, 2010)

Buzz, the Chaney looks FANTASTIC and your first cook looks awesome as well. Great Job! Have fun this weekend and the rest of the summer grillin on your new family member. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 23, 2010)

That tri-tip looks great!!!  And how easy and delish is the grilled romaine salad...doing that myself tonight with some flank steak!


----------



## Toby Keil (Jul 28, 2010)

How you liking that new grill bbquzz and are there any pros and cons you would like to share? I may be getting one for my birthday in November.


----------



## bbquzz (Jul 28, 2010)

Toby keil said:
			
		

> How you liking that new grill bbquzz and are there any pros and cons you would like to share? I may be getting one for my birthday in November.



Toby, I'm just learning and really do not have it down at all, but have loved it so far. I am using it at my summer cottage where I have friends and my grown children and need more space than a Weber OT. I just did some burgers, potatoes and Reverend Marvin onions for 9 of us and there was plenty of room. Other than the weight of the grill I can't think of any cons. I would recommend the addition of the ash catcher and a full length basket for the coals.

Here is  a picture of my future Son-in-law putting the potatoes and RM Onions on.


----------



## Toby Keil (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks bbquzz. I'll give the folks at Chaney a buzz and see if they offer an ash catcher and a full length basket for the coals as you suggested. Thanks for the reply and I look forward to more grilling pics.

Thanks,

T


----------

